# First batch of Kindle Scout selections notified!



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

It's been just over 30 days since Kindle Scout went live and Amazon has already notified some authors that they've been selected.

One of my 3 nominations, _L.A. Sniper by Steve Gannon_ ( https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/G940YSN297UW ) was selected for publication. Here's the email I received early this morning:



> Dear Will C. Brown,
> 
> Congratulations! Your Kindle Scout nomination, "L.A. Sniper", has been selected for publication by Kindle Press. The author, Steve Gannon, wanted to make sure you received this thank you message:
> 
> ...


Here's the email I received about one of the other nominations ( https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2G2TM6057RAKV ):



> Dear Will C. Brown,
> 
> We wanted to let you know that your Kindle Scout nomination, "Johnny Drake, Time Traveler", was not selected for publication. The author, Donald Capone, wanted to make sure you received this thank you message:
> 
> ...


So, even if you aren't selected you get to point your nominators to your backlist. If you are planning on going KDP Select anyway, it may not hurt to delay publishing 30 days for a little extra publicity.

Anyone else submit their books to Kindle Scout?


----------



## FictionbyAngela (Nov 8, 2014)

My novel is on Kindle Scout. I'm going into my final week. I'm a bit terrified. LOL I just got one of those emails regarding a book that I nominated. Makes me want to go back and look at my thank you note, which I can't. Oh well.

Here's my link:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1HGSKH3R1LRX1

I'd appreciate all the support that I can get. Nominations if you like it, spreading the word if you really like it.

Thanks!!


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Just to update this thread, here's the official list of the selected books: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/selected


----------



## Felix R. Savage (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Will, many congratulations! 

Just out of curiosity, did you check to see whether your book that was selected was "Hot" during its final days? What about the one that wasn't selected? I am wondering if this is a good indicator of a book's chances.

Mine, sadly, is Not Hot. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2HYRT50K39ANE


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Felix R. Savage said:


> Hey Will, many congratulations!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did you check to see whether your book that was selected was "Hot" during its final days? What about the one that wasn't selected? I am wondering if this is a good indicator of a book's chances.
> 
> ...


I just submitted my book yesterday, so I can't comment on that. I don't know if being on the 'Hot' list is a good indicator though, but I assume it is. I know one of the books I nominate, _L.A. Guns_, was and it got picked up.

Good luck with your book!


----------



## MelissaSnark (Dec 1, 2014)

My book went out "Hot" on its final days. I'm in review now and waiting to find out if I'll get picked up.


----------



## smikeo (Dec 1, 2014)

Just found this forum!

My book is also on Kindle Scout (Sleepless, by Michael Omer). I have seven days more to go. Crossing my fingers...

Congratulations on your book, Will!


----------



## Kessie Carroll (Jan 15, 2014)

Ooh, I didn't know Scout was running! I'm going to sit and read previews and vote on stuff. :-D


----------



## MelissaSnark (Dec 1, 2014)

Felix,
I nominated your book. Nice cover!


----------



## FictionbyAngela (Nov 8, 2014)

smikeo said:


> Just found this forum!
> 
> My book is also on Kindle Scout (Sleepless, by Michael Omer). I have seven days more to go. Crossing my fingers...


Your book and mine came out on Scout the same day I think. I've been so jealous of your "hot" tag. LOL. But it's well deserved. Good luck! It looks like they chose quiet a few of the original batch. So that gives me hope that we're really not in direct competition with each other. I'm so nervous about this last week! Both excited and terrified lol. Good luck!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1HGSKH3R1LRX1


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

This is an interesting concept. I've been seeing some other publishers do this. I got a flyer at a NaNo event about SwoonReads.com which is by MacMillan publishing. It's like a slush pile on-line, and the readers pick what they like. I'm guessing, it's like submitting a manuscript and for 30 days, it gets rated. I saw this and thought, that's a lot better than an intern going through the slush pile. I'd take a chance on readers on-line to having a manuscript sit for months. Didn't know Amazon was trying their version of this idea.


----------



## Felix R. Savage (Mar 3, 2011)

MelissaSnark said:


> Felix,
> I nominated your book. Nice cover!


Hey, thank you, Melissa! I love the cover, too. If the book is selected, the advance will just about pay my cover artist's fee


----------



## FictionbyAngela (Nov 8, 2014)

Got on the "Hot" list today! Excited. 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1HGSKH3R1LRX1


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

FictionbyAngela said:


> Got on the "Hot" list today! Excited.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1HGSKH3R1LRX1


Congratulations! Good luck.

Also, congrats to KBoarder Sariah Wilson whose book 'Royal Date' was selected this morning!


----------



## smikeo (Dec 1, 2014)

FictionbyAngela said:


> Got on the "Hot" list today! Excited.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1HGSKH3R1LRX1


Congrats! I noticed your book the moment it was submitted because of its _gorgeous_ cover. It really stands out! 
I hope you get published! Crossing fingers...


----------



## FictionbyAngela (Nov 8, 2014)

smikeo said:


> Congrats! I noticed your book the moment it was submitted because of its _gorgeous_ cover. It really stands out!
> I hope you get published! Crossing fingers...


Thank you  I made the cover myself.


----------



## smikeo (Dec 1, 2014)

FictionbyAngela said:


> Thank you  I made the cover myself.


Cool. I have the designing skills of a below average color blind caveman. I could never design my own cover


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Great update, Will!

I am indeed considering submitting my next novel-length work to Kindle Scout to see how it goes. This update from you certainly is encouraging that Amazon is handling both acceptance and rejections well, in a way that could still help said authors!

I have three books up for nomination but the one that comes up soonest is still a few days away from deadline.

I hand out nominations very selectively, as I imagine others do, but I never nominate more than three at a time because I don't want to take away a nomination after I've given one out. Just a personal ethic.

Two of my three nominations are on a "hot list." One ends its campaign in three days, another in five. Both are "hot." I have another that is 10 days out... it's not hot yet.

I wish all three authors I nominated well, though.

All best,


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

Question: Have you received your contract by Amazon already? I'm curious to know what being published by Kindle Press entails? What is unique/different about being published at Kindle Press vs. being published by one of Amazon's other imprints? Are there any stipulations with Kindle Press authors vs. other Amazon imprint authors?


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Marie Long said:


> Question: Have you received your contract by Amazon already? I'm curious to know what being published by Kindle Press entails? What is unique/different about being published at Kindle Press vs. being published by one of Amazon's other imprints? Are there any stipulations with Kindle Press authors vs. other Amazon imprint authors?


Good questions. I'm not one of the winners, but Amazon it's pretty specific on what you get being signed with Amazon Press via Kindle Scout (terms are on the site). I'm not sure how that compares with any of their other imprints though.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Marie Long said:


> Question: Have you received your contract by Amazon already? I'm curious to know what being published by Kindle Press entails? What is unique/different about being published at Kindle Press vs. being published by one of Amazon's other imprints? Are there any stipulations with Kindle Press authors vs. other Amazon imprint authors?


This ^^ is what I wonder. How do the imprints differ? If this were an imprint for Thomas & Mercer, I'd be all over it!  But what is Kindle Press and does it offer the same benefits as the already established imprints?


----------



## A. N. Other Author (Oct 11, 2014)

I'd be curious to know if this means Amazon gives you more exposure, eg, on their newsletter blasts, that sort of thing. And I assume they take control of pricing, box-set decisions, free days (if they do them for their own books), etc. Seems like if they are adding these books to their publicity drives it's great for authors. Details on the site seem vague, though.

EDIT - I meant to post this from the site:

What kind of marketing will I receive?
Kindle Press books will be enrolled and earn royalties for participation in the Kindle Owners' Lending Library and Kindle Unlimited as well as be eligible for targeted email campaigns and promotions that leverage Amazon’s ability to connect readers with the books they want to read.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

ADDavies said:


> I'd be curious to know if this means Amazon gives you more exposure, eg, on their newsletter blasts, that sort of thing. And I assume they take control of pricing, box-set decisions, free days (if they do them for their own books), etc. Seems like if they are adding these books to their publicity drives it's great for authors. Details on the site seem vague, though.
> 
> EDIT - I meant to post this from the site:
> 
> ...


So in other words, sounds pretty much the same as Select, no?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

ADDavies said:


> I'd be curious to know if this means Amazon gives you more exposure, eg, on their newsletter blasts, that sort of thing. And I assume they take control of pricing, box-set decisions, free days (if they do them for their own books), etc. Seems like if they are adding these books to their publicity drives it's great for authors. Details on the site seem vague, though.
> 
> EDIT - I meant to post this from the site:
> 
> ...


I think I can safely say Kindle Press does not take control of box-set decisions, because they only buy one title from each author, or at least only one title at a time.

It seems to be a feeder program for their bigger labels.

If you don't have the indie resume yet to interest Thomas & Mercer, for example... you can prove your ability to write well and excite people about your book via the Kindle Scout program.

Win a contract, and if your book does well, it appears that the next step would be that they approach you from Thomas & Mercer or some other relevant Amazon imprint, as I don't imagine they want to have authors having, say, book 2 in a series winning a contract, but book 3 getting rejected.

Time will tell, though.


----------



## Walter Spence (Nov 22, 2014)

CraigInOregon said:


> Win a contract, and if your book does well, it appears that the next step would be that they approach you from Thomas & Mercer or some other relevant Amazon imprint, as I don't imagine they want to have authors having, say, book 2 in a series winning a contract, but book 3 getting rejected.
> 
> Time will tell, though.


This is what I'm curious about. I plan to submit the second book in my series (waiting on the cover to be finished), and if I'm fortunate enough to have it picked up, I'm wondering what - if anything - they'll want to do as regards the first book.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Walter Lee said:


> This is what I'm curious about. I plan to submit the second book in my series (waiting on the cover to be finished), and if I'm fortunate enough to have it picked up, I'm wondering what - if anything - they'll want to do as regards the first book.


They'd have no interest in it, as it's already released.

But if they do pick up book 2, and it does well, then they might approach you about Book 2 outside of the Scout program.

But impossible to know as this is all very new an no one's "there" yet.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Interesting to note:

I had nominated three different books that came due in the last week or so.

Of those, all three ended up (yay!) being Hot and Trending in their final days for nominations.

Yet here's the thing: Of those three, all of which I was interested in, only ONE was selected for publication.

So, there's some confirmation for you right there, folks: even if you draw a lot of nominations and are a hot-and-trending book by the end of your campaign, there's no guarantee your book will be selected for publication.

Which means Kindle Scout editors do indeed have the final say.

I'd suggest this should allay some fears people had that this would be a program that was ONLY about a popularity contest and having a big following...


----------



## smikeo (Dec 1, 2014)

CraigInOregon said:


> Interesting to note:
> 
> I had nominated three different books that came due in the last week or so.
> 
> ...


Yup, my book on Kindle Select was just passed despite the fact that it spent most of the 30 days in the hot and trending category


----------



## Walter Spence (Nov 22, 2014)

Kindle Scout has this to say under their Author Faqs:

_How do you decide what books receive a Kindle Press publishing contract?

Nominations give us an idea of which books readers think are great; the rest is up to the Kindle Scout team who then reviews books for potential publication. _


----------



## Anya Monroe (Dec 3, 2014)

My novel Flicker is on Kindle Scout right now, but it feels really difficult to sustain momentum for thirty days as a debut author. I wonder if people with a fan base will have an easier time garnering a contract?


----------



## Walter Spence (Nov 22, 2014)

Anya Monroe said:


> My novel Flicker is on Kindle Scout right now, but it feels really difficult to sustain momentum for thirty days as a debut author. I wonder if people with a fan base will have an easier time garnering a contract?


Authors with strong followings get approached by traditional publishers, so I'm sure you're correct. But I also think that Kindle Scout is looking for undiscovered gems. As I understand it, all submitted novels are read by the Kindle Scout team, so if the book is good enough, I feel confident that takes precedence, and that even a strong fan base won't overcome a weak manuscript.

Oh, and good luck with Flicker. I see that it's on the Hot List with 22 days left, so that should say something.


----------



## Anya Monroe (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks Walter. I hope that things go in my favor, but as other ppl have mentioned, even 'hot' books don't necessarily make the cut. Only time will tell if jumping through the hoops will be worth it to have the backing of the program. Fingers crossed!


----------



## FictionbyAngela (Nov 8, 2014)

smikeo said:


> Yup, my book on Kindle Select was just passed despite the fact that it spent most of the 30 days in the hot and trending category


Same 

I was devastated. But, rejection is a part of the business.

But so far, I've gotten some support from other authors that I know, as well as people who found my book on Scout. Emails from a few readers asking when they can get the book, which is good, because now I have ARC readers.

If anyone else wants to be an ARC reader, let me know.


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

FictionbyAngela said:


> ...
> If anyone else wants to be an ARC reader, let me know.


Sure. I would. I had you nominated. I'm looking forward to reading it.

Three days into my campaign, I've come to the conclusion that I'll probably be publishing my book on its own. I think my book, 'Meeting Derek Masters', is a little too adult for them. On launch day, they put it on the very last page of the "Recently Added" even though the rest of the list was sorted by most-recent first. Even now it sits on the bottom of the "Romance" category, which is sorted most-recent except for my book. *sigh* Oh well.


----------



## Anya Monroe (Dec 3, 2014)

FictionbyAngela said:


> Same
> 
> I was devastated. But, rejection is a part of the business.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear that Angela! I'm genuinely shocked it didn't get chosen. I nominated your book and thought it looked fantastic (the cover alone!), besides the fact it was trending as 'hot' the whole time (at least it seemed to me).

Thanks for sharing your experience, as it helps keep my *high hopes* in check. It's so hard to know with such a new program what they are even looking for...


----------



## Anya Monroe (Dec 3, 2014)

Will C. Brown said:


> Sure. I would. I had you nominated. I'm looking forward to reading it.
> 
> Three days into my campaign, I've come to the conclusion that I'll probably be publishing my book on its own. I think my book, 'Meeting Derek Masters', is a little too adult for them. On launch day, they put it on the very last page of the "Recently Added" even though the rest of the list was sorted by most-recent first. Even now it sits on the bottom of the "Romance" category, which is sorted most-recent except for my book. *sigh* Oh well.


That is so disheartening Will! I just looked through the romance section and added yours to my nominations. I wish we knew how things were calculated- but the way they've sorted yours seems totally unfair. Every other book is sorted via days left, like you said. Maybe it is a mistake? I've noticed the site has changed a bit over the last few days.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

FictionbyAngela said:


> Same
> 
> I was devastated. But, rejection is a part of the business.
> 
> ...


You were one of my nominations, Angela. My first nomination, to be honest. Sorry to see it passed on, but you got a lot of pre-indie-release exposure, at least.

Doesn't take the sting away, though.

The other one they passed on that was hot and trending, that I was sorry to see not make it, was Michael Omer's Sleepless. Really enjoyed the sample.

Wow, I just realized that's smikeo, from above! I was one of your nominators, Mike!  Looking forward to your indie release.

So far, the only book I've nominated that made it through was Joe Souza's Unpaved Surfaces.

We'll see how my next three nominations go:

Gracie, Dead of Alive. (Not a fan of the cover, but her preview sample was solid!)

Dating Death

She Learned to Die

Two of those end their campaigns in the next 2-3 days, so we'll see what happens then and I'll have two nomination slots open again. 

As for myself, I am using Write On to help me hone and polish Razed so that when I submit it to Kindle Scout, it'll hopefully have a chance...


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Anya Monroe said:


> That is so disheartening Will! I just looked through the romance section and added yours to my nominations. I wish we knew how things were calculated-- but the way they've sorted yours seems totally unfair. Every other book is sorted via days left, like you said. Maybe it is a mistake? I've noticed the site has changed a bit over the last few days.


Thanks, Anya. I sent them an email a couple of days ago to ask about it. I received an email today that said that they're currently investigating the situation and will get back with me within 2 business days.


----------



## Anya Monroe (Dec 3, 2014)

Will C. Brown said:


> Thanks, Anya. I sent them an email a couple of days ago to ask about it. I received an email today that said that they're currently investigating the situation and will get back with me within 2 business days.


Will, I looked on Scout today and it looks like they fixed the issue with your title! Thank goodness!


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Anya Monroe said:


> Will, I looked on Scout today and it looks like they fixed the issue with your title! Thank goodness!


Yeah, thanks. It's still a couple of days off in the listings, but it's better than before.
I'm still holding onto my conspiracy theory though.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Will C. Brown said:


> Yeah, thanks. It's still a couple of days off in the listings, but it's better than before.
> I'm still holding onto my conspiracy theory though.


I have a conspiracy theory about why they jobbed over your book like that, too, but...

...considering it involves the silent cooperation and secret-keeping of Roman Polanski, Brad Pitt, Sarah Silverman, the He-Man Woman-Haters Club, K-Mart, REO Speedwagon frontman Kevin Cronin, every actress in Hollywood whose first name is Jennifer including J-Law and J-Lo, Fox News, MS-NBC, the Pearl River County Picayune Item, ISIS, Shazam!, Bart Simpson, the entire cast and crew of Ax-Men, everyone who's ever worked for Bloomberg News, Dawn "Mary Ann" Wells, Tony the Tiger, the DC comic superhero Firestorm, Project Blue Book, Rasputin the Mad Monk, Larry J. Middleton of Red Banks, NJ; Bob's Red Mill, Hostess Twinkies, CVS Pharamcy, and a special grant from IBM... well...

...the less said about MY conspiracy theory, the better... LOL.


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the morning laugh, Craig!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Will C. Brown said:


> Thanks for the morning laugh, Craig!


Glad it was received as intended, Will!

Rooting for you...


----------



## Anya Monroe (Dec 3, 2014)

I wanted to post an update. My Kindle Scout campaign ended on the 1st and I learned last night that my book Flicker had not been selected. It is interesting to note that my book had been 'hot and trending' all thirty days save for a handful of hours. I share that for data purposes, in the end it really comes down to what Amazon is looking for. 

Thanks for the support— and I wish all the best to the authors who are up there right now! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the update, Anya!
I'm sorry to hear that you didn't picked up. Are you going to put it up on Amazon now? It sounds like you have a great story and people are definitely interested in reading it.

Today's the last day in my campaign, so I'm getting my book ready to publish this week if it doesn't get picked up. Outside of today, I've only noticed myself on the 'Hot' list for a couple of hours late last week.

It's an interesting program. The only downside I see is the 30 day delay in publishing, which isn't that big a deal in the long run.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi,

Did I misread something or did the contract say they could take up to 6 months to publish if selected and were you, Will, referring to the 30 days of down time as in 30 days down IF the book is NOT selected?

Regards
SM


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Will,

I nominated your book  Interesting how easy it was to do the nomination...they don't make you register for an account or anything. Thanks for the opportunity to check out the process.

Gabriella


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

I just think it sucks that only Americans can submit books.


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Salvador Mercer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did I misread something or did the contract say they could take up to 6 months to publish if selected and were you, Will, referring to the 30 days of down time as in 30 days down IF the book is NOT selected?
> 
> ...


I was referring to if you are not selected. I don't recall the exact details without looking, but I believe the six months was referring to if you were actually selected.


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Gabriella West said:


> Will,
> 
> I nominated your book  Interesting how easy it was to do the nomination...they don't make you register for an account or anything. Thanks for the opportunity to check out the process.
> 
> Gabriella


Thanks, Gabriella. And thanks for the great edit on my book!


----------



## Anya Monroe (Dec 3, 2014)

Will C. Brown said:


> Thanks for the update, Anya!
> I'm sorry to hear that you didn't picked up. Are you going to put it up on Amazon now? It sounds like you have a great story and people are definitely interested in reading it.
> 
> Today's the last day in my campaign, so I'm getting my book ready to publish this week if it doesn't get picked up. Outside of today, I've only noticed myself on the 'Hot' list for a couple of hours late last week.
> ...


I am going to release it in March. I haven't self-published yet so I am scouring the boards now for insight!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry, I still don't get Kindle Scout. I mean, I know how it's supposed to work, but I don't think it's for me. Good luck to all you hopefuls out there, though!


----------



## smikeo (Dec 1, 2014)

CraigInOregon said:


> Wow, I just realized that's smikeo, from above! I was one of your nominators, Mike!  Looking forward to your indie release.


Thanks Craig, I just noticed your response 

I hope to publish it next week. I'm in the final "tying up loose ends" stage, and excitement is building up...


----------



## FictionbyAngela (Nov 8, 2014)

smikeo said:


> Thanks Craig, I just noticed your response
> 
> I hope to publish it next week. I'm in the final "tying up loose ends" stage, and excitement is building up...





Anya Monroe said:


> I am going to release it in March. I haven't self-published yet so I am scouring the boards now for insight!


Glad to hear that you two are self publishing. I'm doing so, as well. I put my book up for pre order, which had me terrified for some time that I was going to irreparably hurt my ranking, but, the past couple days, I bounced back and even managed to get on the Hot New Releases list in Dystopian Fiction  Mine will be out 1/18.

I'm still surprised that they didn't pick any of our books. And the rejection stung me deep. But I think self-publishing is the healthiest way to move on from it.

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

My book was not selected either. Oh well! It was an interesting process though.
I've uploaded it to Amazon and hit 'Publish', so it should be live today. I'll show them all the money they're missing out on!  

Now, on to the next one.


----------



## smikeo (Dec 1, 2014)

FictionbyAngela said:


> I'm still surprised that they didn't pick any of our books. And the rejection stung me deep. But I think self-publishing is the healthiest way to move on from it.
> 
> Good luck to both of you!


Thanks Angela, you too 

I'm pretty used to rejection by now, so I shook it off quite easily...


----------



## Anya Monroe (Dec 3, 2014)

FictionbyAngela said:


> Glad to hear that you two are self publishing. I'm doing so, as well. I put my book up for pre order, which had me terrified for some time that I was going to irreparably hurt my ranking, but, the past couple days, I bounced back and even managed to get on the Hot New Releases list in Dystopian Fiction  Mine will be out 1/18.
> 
> I'm still surprised that they didn't pick any of our books. And the rejection stung me deep. But I think self-publishing is the healthiest way to move on from it.
> 
> Good luck to both of you!


That is awesome Angela! Good to know about preorder working for you. I think I will use that feature as well.

The rejection stung as well, but like Smikeo said, I'm kinda getting used to it. LOL.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry to bump, but what exactly is Kindle Scout for the voter? If I nominate a book that wins I get a free copy and must leave a review or something?

Edit: Do'h! Never mind. I saw the "how it works" link.


----------



## smikeo (Dec 1, 2014)

Small update: My non-kindle scout is published as well  

Good luck to everyone who's still in their Kindle Scout campaign!


----------



## FictionbyAngela (Nov 8, 2014)

By the way, I'm having a Facebook Book Release party for my not-selected scout novel this Sunday.

https://www.facebook.com/events/847071842011124/?ref=br_tf

Hope to see you there!
There will be games and terrific GIVEAWAYS!

GOODIES:
Amazon Gift Card
Audible Codes
A Copy of Scrivener
Book Trailer produced by Kim Wells
Content Edit of one work of up to 100k words by Adam Venezia

BOOKS:
Signed books from USA Today Best Seller Michael Bunker
Print book from Award Winning Amazon Best Seller Samuel Peralta
Book from Author Kim Wells www.kimwells.net 
Digital copy of Shadows of the Mosquito Constellation by Author Jennifer Ellis www.jenniferellis.ca
Audiobook of Chimeras by International Award Winning Author Elena E. Giorgi
Signed and Digital Copies of Otherworlders
Digital Copy of 22 Short Scifi Stories
Audible Copy of 22 Short Scifi Stories


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

My book was selected by Kindle Scout yesterday, but to be honest, I think I went in with a bit of an advantage. The pen name I submitted under has USA Today bestseller status, I have a huge backlist of titles, many of which have a good ranking, a lot of nominations, and I'd already been approached by Amazon to write for them before. Having said all that, I do think that having a lot of the above stuff going for you will help you to get selected. 

My book was not on the hot list for the entire time. I'd say it was hot for 3 out of the 4 weeks during the voting period. I mailed out to my list when my Kindle Scout campaign first went live to get it into the hot category, where it stayed for about 2 and half weeks. Then I mailed out again a few days before nominations were over to catch all of the new subscribers to my list and bump it back up into the hot category.


----------



## Walter Spence (Nov 22, 2014)

Congratulations, KMatthew.

My own Kindle Scout submission went live on January 16. I have few, if any, of the advantages you mentioned, but my submission did open on its first day on the Hot list, and stayed there for the next five days or so, so I remain hopeful.

Sounds as though you have done and are doing all the right things, so best of luck for whatever else requires same.


----------



## FictionbyAngela (Nov 8, 2014)

KMatthew said:


> My book was selected by Kindle Scout yesterday, but to be honest, I think I went in with a bit of an advantage. The pen name I submitted under has USA Today bestseller status, I have a huge backlist of titles, many of which have a good ranking, a lot of nominations, and I'd already been approached by Amazon to write for them before. Having said all that, I do think that having a lot of the above stuff going for you will help you to get selected.
> 
> My book was not on the hot list for the entire time. I'd say it was hot for 3 out of the 4 weeks during the voting period. I mailed out to my list when my Kindle Scout campaign first went live to get it into the hot category, where it stayed for about 2 and half weeks. Then I mailed out again a few days before nominations were over to catch all of the new subscribers to my list and bump it back up into the hot category.


Congrats!


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Congratulations, KMatthew!
Thanks for the insight and your reasoning for success. That was very helpful.


----------



## smikeo (Dec 1, 2014)

KMatthew said:


> My book was selected by Kindle Scout yesterday, but to be honest, I think I went in with a bit of an advantage. The pen name I submitted under has USA Today bestseller status, I have a huge backlist of titles, many of which have a good ranking, a lot of nominations, and I'd already been approached by Amazon to write for them before. Having said all that, I do think that having a lot of the above stuff going for you will help you to get selected.
> 
> My book was not on the hot list for the entire time. I'd say it was hot for 3 out of the 4 weeks during the voting period. I mailed out to my list when my Kindle Scout campaign first went live to get it into the hot category, where it stayed for about 2 and half weeks. Then I mailed out again a few days before nominations were over to catch all of the new subscribers to my list and bump it back up into the hot category.


Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sariah Wilson (Mar 7, 2011)

Will C. Brown said:


> Congratulations! Good luck.
> 
> Also, congrats to KBoarder Sariah Wilson whose book 'Royal Date' was selected this morning!


Thanks, Will! I was out doing a search on my name and title this morning because Amazon just announced the launch of the first ten Kindle Scout selections and I found this old thread. 

And Anya - I voted for Flicker. I thought it sounded really interesting!


----------



## Sariah Wilson (Mar 7, 2011)

Wanted to add - here's Amazon's press release about the first launch of books for Kindle Scout -

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2019456


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Sariah Wilson said:


> Wanted to add - here's Amazon's press release about the first launch of books for Kindle Scout -
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2019456


Nice! Congrats again.
Amazon sent me notice today that my free copy of "Royal Date" is available. I sent it to my Kindle, so I'll try to leave a review before the official release date.


----------



## Sariah Wilson (Mar 7, 2011)

Will C. Brown said:


> Nice! Congrats again.
> Amazon sent me notice today that my free copy of "Royal Date" is available. I sent it to my Kindle, so I'll try to leave a review before the official release date.


I would really appreciate that. Thank you. I've been refreshing my page all day wondering if somebody will leave one today.


----------

